# 2010 Boxxer Updates



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted or not, but I figured I would throw it out there for the 2010 Boxxer owners.

There is a "Update" available from SRAM for the 2010 Boxxer's which includes a new rebound assembly and bottom out assembly. The parts are "user" serviceable and can be ordered through your SRAM dealer.

Instructions on installation are available from SRAM on Youtube here:






Also, when we ordered 2 "Update" kits yesterday, we were also informed that there were also updated spring kits available for the Boxxer Teams and that they would be sending those as well.

Good to see Rock Shox being pro-active with any issues that may arise, now they just need to make them a little more well known for users


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry videos are blocked at work.

Can you explain what benefit one will get from the "update" kit. Also is this kit free, or something that must be bought, and if not free how much is it?

Also are there "update" kits for each version of the fork, Race, Team and WC?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

oldskoolbiker said:


> Sorry videos are blocked at work.
> 
> Can you explain what benefit one will get from the "update" kit. Also is this kit free, or something that must be bought, and if not free how much is it?
> 
> ...


Not sure about different kits for the different models, but I am pretty sure they are covered under warranty as far as cost goes.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

This is all well and good but the communication from SRAM has been absolutely atrocious. 
I have had a pair of Temas on order for over 4 months now, during which time, the UK Distributor has failed to supply any to my LBS despite several promises, because they'd sold their entire inventory to Chain Reaction, then there were apparently 2 product recalls and then a complete hold on import completely with no new Boxxers (apart from a few WC pairs) in the entire country. 
During this time no-one seems to have known why they were recalled, what the issues were, when any new ones would be available or whether any current ones had the issue, including the sole UK importer Fisher Outdoor.

The whole things been a joke, and if Fox did a competitively priced fork i'd have bought it a long time ago. Luckily my frame from intense is taking a long time too, so for the mean time its not an issue for me, its just ridiculous.

Latest news i found from a website that HAS apparently been informed, is no Boxxers in the UK until mid November. SRAM have been utterly useless in educating anyone as to the problem, and my LBS are now changing to Marzocchi as a result because of the poor service by them and the importers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Orange-Goblin said:


> This is all well and good but the communication from SRAM has been absolutely atrocious.
> I have had a pair of Temas on order for over 4 months now, during which time, the UK Distributor has failed to supply any to my LBS despite several promises, because they'd sold their entire inventory to Chain Reaction, then there were apparently 2 product recalls and then a complete hold on import completely with no new Boxxers (apart from a few WC pairs) in the entire country.
> During this time no-one seems to have known why they were recalled, what the issues were, when any new ones would be available or whether any current ones had the issue, including the sole UK importer Fisher Outdoor.
> 
> ...


Well I can tell you getting them in the US was hit or miss for a few months also. They would hit the distributors in quantities of 10 at a time and be gone instantly.

If your LBS think Marzocchi is going to be any better, they should look at their track record for the last 2 years. At least SRAM takes care of problems as they arise instead of just ignoring them.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats all well and good, but if you can't physically get stock of a product for over 4 months, theres a bigger issue than CS. Its not necessarily SRAM alone, Fisher, our importer are really genuinely bad, and the shop has had it with them selling alls tock straight to CRC when they've been promised stock and have been using them far longer than CRC. They were there before CRC and will be there after, but Fisher do not take care of them at all. A real shame.
On one drop 70 pairs came into the UK, guess how many went to CRC. thats right 70!

idiots.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

there is a couple pretty long and extensive threads on Ridemonkey with all the info of why they were bad.

Rebound damper - (i just got mine) old one wasn't tappered which caused large amounts of stiction, also If you turned the knobs with a wrench or just to hard it would break the clips on the damper. new ones are tappered and have stronger, easier to remove clips.

bottom out assembly - people were not getting the last inch of travel even if they ran a coil lighter than their weight.

Forks also came with little to no grease and little to no oil.

there are many many many pages with examples of the problems. most of them were related with the Teams (hence the recall and now lack of them).


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah, i got mine out by the sram dealer right now for the update!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Orange-Goblin said:


> This is all well and good but the communication from SRAM has been absolutely atrocious.
> I have had a pair of Temas on order for over 4 months now, during which time, the UK Distributor has failed to supply any to my LBS despite several promises, because they'd sold their entire inventory to Chain Reaction, then there were apparently 2 product recalls and then a complete hold on import completely with no new Boxxers (apart from a few WC pairs) in the entire country.
> During this time no-one seems to have known why they were recalled, what the issues were, when any new ones would be available or whether any current ones had the issue, including the sole UK importer Fisher Outdoor.
> 
> ...


yep....friends don't let friends ride boxxers


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yep....friends don't let friends ride boxxers


Eh?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Eh?


He's a Zoke shill.

We'll see how Zoke does for 2010 but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

How can anyone suck on Marzballs without getting a shot in the eye is beyond me. I can't believe that people will ride motorcycles with Marz suspension, DANGER!!! Expensive and crappy.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Eh?


that was what everyone was saying from 2001-2004 when all the boxxers seals were leaking


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> there is a couple pretty long and extensive threads on Ridemonkey with all the info of why they were bad.
> 
> Rebound damper - (i just got mine) old one wasn't tappered which caused large amounts of stiction, also If you turned the knobs with a wrench or just to hard it would break the clips on the damper. new ones are tappered and have stronger, easier to remove clips.
> 
> ...


all true also the reason why i cancelled my order for my 2010 team and now have a 2010 888 evo rc3 ti about two weeks away.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

bigEhit said:


> all true also the reason why i cancelled my order for my 2010 team and now have a 2010 888 evo rc3 ti about two weeks away.


lucky!! i would love to try one of them. ill be more than glad to let others try it first. The 2010 boxxers have very minor issues that are easily fixed. plus all the problems are a simple 30 min home fix with a video showing you how. I ordered my rebound kit (for free) and got it 5 days later. thats including the weekend.

Now my 2009 marz 888 ata has been sitting in my living room with a blown damper, loose lowers and leaky seals after about 12 rides. its going back to marz and they said 3-4 week turn around. (will be like a new fork when i get it back and will be for sale)

Ill gladly wait to see if the 2010's are better and if they are true to their claimed weight. Until then ill use my Boxxer wc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

climbingbubba said:


> lucky!! i would love to try one of them. ill be more than glad to let others try it first. The 2010 boxxers have very minor issues that are easily fixed. plus all the problems are a simple 30 min home fix with a video showing you how. I ordered my rebound kit (for free) and got it 5 days later. thats including the weekend.
> 
> Now my 2009 marz 888 ata has been sitting in my living room with a blown damper, loose lowers and leaky seals after about 12 rides. its going back to marz and they said 3-4 week turn around. (will be like a new fork when i get it back and will be for sale)
> 
> Ill gladly wait to see if the 2010's are better and if they are true to their claimed weight. Until then ill use my Boxxer wc.


You can't beat SRAM for their warranty. If its a problem once, they fix it, if its a problem twice they replace it.

Can't say that for Zoke though, my 2008 888 has been rebuilt 12 times, 5 sets of lowers and 2 dampers in 2 years, not to mention the 7600cc of oil I have had to buy (thats 2.2 GALLONS of fork oil). Now they won't even send me any parts to keep fixing it, they just want me to send it in so they can "evaluate it" when it breaks which takes 3-6 weeks.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Just got news that there won't be a drop until November.

Ia m fed up with waiting, 4 months for a fork. With little to no communication from the manufacturer or the supplier. Sorely disappointed.

I had to suck up, and get the 2010 FOX 40 RC2's instead.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> You can't beat SRAM for their warranty. If its a problem once, they fix it, if its a problem twice they replace it.
> 
> Can't say that for Zoke though, my 2008 888 has been rebuilt 12 times, 5 sets of lowers and 2 dampers in 2 years, not to mention the 7600cc of oil I have had to buy (thats 2.2 GALLONS of fork oil). Now they won't even send me any parts to keep fixing it, they just want me to send it in so they can "evaluate it" when it breaks which takes 3-6 weeks.


the thing about sram si right. they rebuilt my pike (after it broke the first time out) and now they are replacing it. oh and did i mention it now only has three rides on it:nono: also my 08 totem now has its second full mission control rebuild in it and its first rebuilt rebound damper. it is finally fixed no more leaks or catastrophic blown dampers. i have lost faith in rock shox and i will wait a while before buying one again.


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

I forgot to check mine when I pulled them apart to see if they had the old, or new internals. However they seem to work just fine for me.

I gave up trying to source mine in the UK, utterly pointless. Fishers (the UK importer) are an absolute joke. Poor supply, poor warranty return timescales, and an all round headache to deal with.

I ordered mine from abroad, where they are readily available, and if you hunt about, half the price of the UK fork. So I don't get 12 months warranty, I can deal with that, the savings I made will ofset against any work that needs to be done (if it needs anything) and TF will still happily work on them if its something I can't do. Frankly, i'd rather pay not to deal with Fishers.

Glad I swapped out my 40's for them though, I now have some small bump compliance, and a fork that feels similar to the old Team, with some more compression & rebound control, in a stiffer chassis. Oh, and nice & light too 

It's a great fork in my book.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> Now my 2009 marz 888 ata has been sitting in my living room with a blown damper, loose lowers and leaky seals after about 12 rides. its going back to marz and they said 3-4 week turn around. (will be like a new fork when i get it back and will be for sale)


Got two rides on mine and couldn't be happier. I'le keep you updated. The 5 star rating on MTBR sold me.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey can someone tell me if this "Boxxer Update" fixes the clunk? 

Ever since my fork was new it had a slight clunk. I noticed it was worse recently so I decided to fully rebuild the fork. When I had it apart, I noticed there was about a 1/2 mm of play between the "c" clips and the bottom out and rebound assemblys. I ghetto fixed it with some plastic spacers that I had and I dremmeled them to fit in the space under the clip's on each side. So now the clunk is gone.

Is this 1/2 mm of slop what the "Boxxer Update" kit fixes?

If so I need to be going to my LBS to get them to order the kit.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

oldskoolbiker said:


> Hey can someone tell me if this "Boxxer Update" fixes the clunk?
> 
> Ever since my fork was new it had a slight clunk. I noticed it was worse recently so I decided to fully rebuild the fork. When I had it apart, I noticed there was about a 1/2 mm of play between the "c" clips and the bottom out and rebound assemblys. I ghetto fixed it with some plastic spacers that I had and I dremmeled them to fit in the space under the clip's on each side. So now the clunk is gone.
> 
> ...


the "update" includes a new rebound assembly all together. im guessing you have the team or race and the update also includes a new top out spring which fixed many peoples clunking problems.

i don't quite get where you are describing because the bottom out adjuster and the rebound assembly are in opposite legs on opposite ends.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Just got news that there won't be a drop until November.
> 
> Ia m fed up with waiting, 4 months for a fork. With little to no communication from the manufacturer or the supplier. Sorely disappointed.
> 
> I had to suck up, and get the 2010 FOX 40 RC2's instead.


haha i did the same thing...how was has the 40 been for you so far?


----------



## laars_ (Oct 26, 2007)

Would any one know the part code for the new grooved seal head for Boxxer race?

My LBS sucks big time, their not able to get it, so i will try to order it from somewhere else and pay for it myself.


----------



## AZrider44 (Oct 22, 2007)

I just got a 2010 boxxer world cup yesterday, does anyone know if all the problems have been worked out, or do I need to tear it down and add oil and grease> Also it feels really stiff with 80psi in it, will this get plusher as it wears in??


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

AZrider44 said:


> I just got a 2010 boxxer world cup yesterday, does anyone know if all the problems have been worked out, or do I need to tear it down and add oil and grease> Also it feels really stiff with 80psi in it, will this get plusher as it wears in??


i would tear it down anyway regardless if you think they have fixed it. Its always good to double check and it gets you familiar with the fork. also it will give you a chance to see if your rebound damper is the new or old one. If its a new fork straight from sram it should be the newer stuff but if it was older stock from wherever you got it then its hard to say.

it could be stiff because of lack of oil, lack of grease, or the more probable thing is it needs time to break in. the bushings and seals and everything take 10-20 hours to fully break in on most new forks and since air forks have more seals than coil it could take a little more time til it fills 100%


----------



## AZrider44 (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks, how would I know if the rebound dampner is bad??we got it after interbike .


----------



## jase76 (Dec 16, 2007)

AZrider44 said:


> thanks, how would I know if the rebound dampner is bad??


Watch the video on the first post in this thread.


----------



## AZrider44 (Oct 22, 2007)

cool I have the new one, now I am running into this problem. went to check the upper oil and when I went to refill it it started to overflow at 225 cc/mls, am I doing something wrong??


----------



## Shiro Utsuri (Dec 6, 2009)

I recently buy a 2010 boxxer team fork from an authorized distributor here in the Philippines. still not using it untill now. how do i know if the previous flaws were already rectified? is it true that the arc of the fork always break? I am a big guy around 230lbs and I worry much about this breaking thing. hope to hear some feedback.


----------



## 808biker (Feb 25, 2010)

If I was to buy a Boxxer on Ebay, would I still be able to get the upgrade through SRAM? Or do I have to buy the fork from a LBS?


----------



## Hotwheels103 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ah that is such a sexy bike !, check out my topless downhill bike ride lol 
http://*****/8ZTQF

Lemme knw what u think  !

Thanks. X


----------



## kwan (Jun 26, 2007)

@808: yes you can get the upgrade kit from any authorized SRAM distributor cuz you'll have to pay for the upgrade. I don't know if other dist. give them for free tho.

@all: does the updates solve the 'not getting the full travel' thing? I still can't get my full travel. Does the lack of oil on the lowes affect this problem? TIA!


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

Did they ever give an explanation why the hell the boxxers came with such low QC? With the amount of complaints here, it sure seems like the only reliable boxxers are the ones on UCI riders. Kinda like Ferraris. The only reliable one is the one Schumy drives... or used to drive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Juicy said:


> Did they ever give an explanation why the hell the boxxers came with such low QC? With the amount of complaints here, it sure seems like the only reliable boxxers are the ones on UCI riders. Kinda like Ferraris. The only reliable one is the one Schumy drives... or used to drive.


Complaints? This thread was dead for 4 months.

My Boxxer has been rock solid, not a single issue since installing the update.


----------



## Li'l Dave (Mar 13, 2006)

Mine as well has been flawless after the upgrade. It wasn't even bad before the upgrade, just smoother and easier to tune now. I haven't felt a better fork than my new WC, the 40's feel good until the cartridge blows, and Marzocchi's track record and customer service is so bad I'm not sure how anyone can want to ride one of those!


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Is this an issue that has been resolved at Rock Shox for later batch runs or are they not changing the manufacturing process and requiring the update for the entire 2010 year?
Does anyone know or should I call RS and ask? I have one coming to me on a 951 soon and wonder if this will affect my fork.


----------



## commencal-guy (Aug 20, 2008)

An easier note to identify is this.... If your Fork has the Mission Control sticker for Wc/ Team and Motion for Race, then your fork already has these updates. The issues were fork Boxxer forks prior September 2009. Any purchases after that your fork will have the updates. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

commencal-guy said:


> An easier note to identify is this.... If your Fork has the Mission Control sticker for Wc/ Team and Motion for Race, then your fork already has these updates. The issues were fork Boxxer forks prior September 2009. Any purchases after that your fork will have the updates. :thumbsup:


THis is correct. It was literally only for the very first run of 2010's (Pre Sept 09)


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I just got a new one 2 weeks ago I had an original and didnt notice any issues but the new internals feel smoother.
I did the initial oil change and service 2 days ago aftger break in and all looks good!
Absolute smooth Im really impressed with this fork for not being an open bath like a zocchi I really like it!
Lighten the oil weight a little and it smooths out alot, as well as faster and plush.


----------



## kwan (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, you can't beat SRAM for their CS. I just got my new rebound and top out assy today, popped them in my fork. Can't wait for the weekend! One noticable with the old rebound assy was the stiction of the seal head. Even when I slide it with my fingers, it has stiction. The new rebound assy is smooth as silk tho.


----------



## Combo9 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm waiting for my Sette Vexx DH to arrive tomorrow -- it has 2010 Boxxer Race forks. I'm wondering if these will need to be oiled before first use, and if so, which oil to use?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Combo9 said:


> I'm waiting for my Sette Vexx DH to arrive tomorrow -- it has 2010 Boxxer Race forks. I'm wondering if these will need to be oiled before first use, and if so, which oil to use?


Its not something you can/should do by yourself if you don't know how. Get the bike assembled and if it doesn't feel right, then take it to your local shop.


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> THis is correct. It was literally only for the very first run of 2010's (Pre Sept 09)


Would anyone know what serial numbers of the post sept 09 boxxers are? I've heard a local bikeshop tell me that they have been pulling open some boxxers with the stickers and still don't have the updates.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Juicy said:


> Would anyone know what serial numbers of the post sept 09 boxxers are? I've heard a local bikeshop tell me that they have been pulling open some boxxers with the stickers and still don't have the updates.


There is no way there are still Boxxer's being shipped that don't have the updates, not through retail channels anyways. SRAM pulled all the forks from QBP and BTI last year when this was an issue and replaced them which was part of the reason they were tough to get when they launched.

The only way I can see a 2010 Boxxer not being up to date now is if it is an OEM model that has been sitting in a bike box since last year.


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> There is no way there are still Boxxer's being shipped that don't have the updates, not through retail channels anyways. SRAM pulled all the forks from QBP and BTI last year when this was an issue and replaced them which was part of the reason they were tough to get when they launched.
> 
> The only way I can see a 2010 Boxxer not being up to date now is if it is an OEM model that has been sitting in a bike box since last year.


THANKS!!! Good info. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

since this date all is changed inside and works.
i got this fork in end of august 2009 and the only thing is that the oil and grease level is not correct. but damper and spring side the updates are in.


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

If I'm reading the label correctly, it says 15th of may which would make it pre Sep09. And aren't only the post Sep09 forks upgraded? I'm confused.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

yes, i opened and all except the oil level was ok! than i ship it to swiss Rockshox for secure and they tell me the same all ok. may batch is ok to. but the first i have produced dez 2008 was bad!


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

Can someone post pics of the old internals versus the new? Would really appreicate it. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Juicy said:


> Can someone post pics of the old internals versus the new? Would really appreicate it. Thanks.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

check the sram videos on youtube


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks!! I watched the video sometime back and just didn't remember the differences where there. *DUH*
Great, now to decide on Team or WC... hate decisions.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i like my team.. later you can update to a air side for less money!!


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

You can do that?? Sorry for the ignorance...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Juicy said:


> You can do that?? Sorry for the ignorance...


YES, you order a air side for the boxxer team...


----------



## Shiro Utsuri (Dec 6, 2009)

around how much will it costs? thanks for the info


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

ask your LBS.


----------



## Shiro Utsuri (Dec 6, 2009)

our LBS here in the Philippines that distribute RS sucks. That's why I am outsourcing from overseas for RS products.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is what you need.
sram order code for boxxer 2010 Air Side Kitt.
11.40.15.383.000 air spring asamble
11.40.15.385.000 top cap asamble
be sure that the circlip sharp side looks down to the downtube if its changed and mountet
in switzerland CHF 200


----------



## Shiro Utsuri (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info sir.


----------

